# New problem with season pass (News Programs)



## rwe (Oct 22, 2006)

OK so I re-entered my season passes after Direvtv changed all the program ID's.

Now the latest thing they have done effects the season pass for my local news shows.

I record the 10:00 o'clock news every night M-F, and up until last night it was working.

Now none of them are scheduled to record because it says there already is a showing available in the now playing within the last 28 days.

The same has happened to ABC world news tonight.

It has gone from being a new show every night, to acting like an episode that was already recorded.

I can get around it with a manual recording, but manual recordings don't adjust when some programs run long.

Is Directv just trying to piss us off, so we upgrade our equipment ?

I will never upgrade to their version of a DVR, and if they keep trying to break what I have, I'll leave them altogether.

I would consider upgrading to the new tivo brand dvr, but not if they keep screwing with what I have.

Anybody else having the same problem ?


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Is your SP set to record first run only or all with duplicates?


----------



## rwe (Oct 22, 2006)

Originally it was first run, but I changed it to repeats.

The problem is, it thinks it a duplicate episode, that has already been recorded, and is in the now playing.

News programs, always look like the same episode, but recorded until this week.


----------



## surfboy500 (Feb 9, 2002)

What is going on. After successfully recording news programs for months, all of a sudden, ABC-Gibson and NBC-Williams news show "no programs to record" in the season pass list. When i restore the season pass and check future shows, it lists all the upcoming shows but no checkmrks to record any.You can manually choose to record the ones you want...but this is not season pass as we know it.....its back to manual .

What is going on?????

anyone know????


Is it DirectTV and their changes or the wrong version of Tivo


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

It would help if you would post what software version you are running.


----------



## dlmcmurr (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm running zippered 6.2a. It happened on ABC's World News and now it's happening on the local news, too. It finds the shows after re-creating the SP, but it won't record them. Then I turned on duplicate recording and now they are working again. Kinda sux if they want my opinion.

Dave


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

If setting it to first run makes it stop working and putting it to first with repeats makes it work again, then it is the guide data it is receiving not DTV. This is the same issue that has always gone on with the late night shows.


----------



## dlmcmurr (Mar 2, 2006)

ttodd1 said:


> If setting it to first run makes it stop working and putting it to first with repeats makes it work again, then it is the guide data it is receiving not DTV. This is the same issue that has always gone on with the late night shows.


First with repeats used to work, but that quit working yesterday on my local news and a few days ago on ABC World News. I had to change it to duplicates on them.


----------



## rwe (Oct 22, 2006)

Someone is not paying attention....

When a show with episodes is recorded, tivo remembers the episode.

For example: Tivo records Heros - Episode 5.

Even if you have "record repeats", It won't record this episode again within 28 days, because it is either in the now playing, or you watched and deleted it.

For news programs, the description is always the same everyday, bu they are (or were) not treated as EPISODES. So whether you had First run or Repeats, the news show was recorded every day.

Directv is screwing around with the guide data, The newer software still understands these news show are not episodes.

But the old software now thinks they are episodes, so after recording mondays show, when it goes to record tuesdays show, It find that it has already recorded it within the last 28 days, and thinks it doesn't have to record it again.

It is absolutely related to the guide data, and Directv is causing it.

As for software, I'm running 2.5 DSR 6000, and no I WILL NOT UPGRADE. (Please don't turn this thread into why you should upgrade)


----------



## rwe (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm guessing from the lack of responses....

Only three of us are having this problem

Or

Only three of us watch the News.


----------



## southernbills (Dec 14, 2002)

Well now there are at least 4 of us.  We have an SP for the 11:00 local news and we are experiencing the same problem. I'm running 6.2 and it just started happening last night. I deleted the old SP and entered a new SP, but until I manually selected each episode, it wouldn't record them.


----------



## prenger745 (Dec 27, 2001)

Although I don't watch the news I have seen something similar. For example, I have Terminator: The Sara Connor Chronicles as a SP with first run and repeats. Looking at my To Do List..up until today it showed To Do: Sara Connor Chronicles. But then at 7 when the show started, I didn't see my red recording light come on. So I checked and it wasn't recording. So I went into my Recording History and it says it was not recorded because the same episode appeared in the to do list or now playing list within 28 days. But I know this is not the case. This was the first time this episode was aired, I know it.

I think something is still going on with the guide data but I have no idea. Hopefully, someone will know the answer?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

rwe said:


> It is absolutely related to the guide data, and Directv is causing it.


Not if Tribune - who supplies the guide data to DTV - has mucked up the first run/repeat 'flags' on the show info.


----------



## rekkid (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm new here (actually first post) but just wanted to say that I've had this happen too.

First it was the Major network programming that went out and the "cable" channels. We had to redo all our SP twice!

Now it's the local channel programming that's messed up... but for us, instead of local news, we like to record the Simpsons on our local station, and it just completely ignored them ... new episodes and repeats.

This is nuts... one of the nice things of a Tivo/DVR is that you never miss the shows you want to see... now you have to stop everything your doing, and make sure it's recording everything you wanted... you might as well just sit down and watch it!


----------



## guins (Oct 9, 2001)

I am having the same problem. Several of my season passes are no longer recording....including several news programs. Very weird. I cannot seem to fix the problem. I've had to switch their recordings to another DVR.


----------



## dwellar (Apr 9, 2006)

Count me in. Lou Dobbs. Now I have to record all with dups. It's on 3 times a day! 
Instead of set it and forget it, we now have to babysit the DTivo to make sure it records. Running 6.2a with patches.


----------



## Larus (Nov 15, 2001)

I am having the same problem. Several of my season passes are no longer recording....including several news programs. Nothing seems to correct the problem except changing them into manual recording requests-can anyone say welcome back to the days of the VCR?! I miss my TiVos' previously effortless and near flawless functioning and sure hope a fix is on the way.


----------



## Porterx (Sep 8, 2002)

I have 2 zippered 6.2a's.

My news shows (local and national) only record if I select All (with duplicates). I only have 2 local shows with SP's and they both record when set to first run.

There goes DTV trying to upset the oxcart again. Perfectly happy customers paying their bill every month. I don't want to change satcoms but this is getting ridiculous.

I'll be checking this thread periodically in case someone finds a fix. I saw the sp fix after I had reentered my sp's. Luckily, I was able to d/l the shows that weren't recorded before I realized there was a problem. Oh well.

Does anyone know if it's zipper has been updated to work with 6.4?

Porter


----------



## gamndbndr (Jul 3, 2007)

I alos noticed that several of my season passes weren't working, including the 1 at the top of my list. And just found that I can't even delete a Season Pass (trying to "fix" some news recordings). Modifications to options didn't take either. 

After restarting the Season Pass cancels took so we'll see if all is well on the SP now. 

Series 3 SW: 9.4-01-2-648


----------



## bcbounders (Sep 24, 2008)

rwe said:


> Someone is not paying attention....
> 
> When a show with episodes is recorded, tivo remembers the episode.
> 
> ...


rwe,

That's why you need to change your SP settings to be "All (with duplicates)" so that the issue of having already recorded the episode doesn't matter. Of course, this can mean that you end up with a zillion copies of the show, if it's replayed regularly... but at least you get it!

I've been having this trouble with shows like Countdown w/Keith Olberman (MSNBC) and The Daily Show (Comedy Central) for quite a while. Running 6.1-01-2-521 on an R10 DirecTivo unit.


----------



## bwperez (Jan 4, 2005)

rwe said:


> Is Directv just trying to piss us off, so we upgrade our equipment ?
> ...
> Anybody else having the same problem ?


I get the feeling DirectTV IS trying to piss us off. However, the problems are not confined to the old Tivo units.

Here is my list of failures over the last 2 months.

1 - DTV DVR freezing on "searching for satilite" screen. A second software update weeks later finally fixed this problem.
2 - Tivo running 3.1.5f season passes quit working and had to be manually recreated.
3 - DTV DVR locking and becoming unresponsive (2 times in the last two weeks.) They had to be unplugged to get them working again.
4 - Tivo running 6.4a season passes quit working. I'm unable to drop and recreate them since the local HD channels are not there when searching. I can find them in the guide but not when searching for them.

That is 5 different incidents in the last 2 months. I called and complained today and they gave me my HD programming for the next year free. I also got a $100 immediate credit and $10/mo for 6 months.

If they don't sort out their quality control issues soon I'm going back to cable.

Brian


----------



## roamerr (Feb 11, 2003)

I've got the same problem and it really is irritating my family. I'm running the zippered 6.2 software also on both of my tivo's. My wife records a soap on one tivo and I record the NBC news on another. The NBC News will not record unless manual. I have not tried All (with duplicates) and will now try it. My wife's soap records fine for several days then it stops again -- I reset the season pass and it'll look like it's fine until it stops recording again. Guess I'll need to do All (with duplicates) on that also.

This is really getting irritating. I love the Tivo interface but this is almost enough to make me upgrade or switch to Dish....


----------



## tjpotter (Oct 23, 2004)

I agree that DirecTV just can't seem to leave things alone !!! I strongly suggest that everyone send them rant about this. The last time I did I got a call from their VP of Customer Care, or so he claimed. At least he was an American with a mid-western accent and listened while I gave him a real earful of complaints and advice for keeping their customers happy.

I've been a DTV customer since 1996, but love to hate them because they keep dropping the ball. For the first few years, there were VERY few problems. But, in the last six years or so, I have to spend a few hours or days every few months solving problems that they've created when they sent a buggy software update or changed the guide data. Then to add insult to injury, they compound the problem by having such horrible customer service.

I've been researching the problem and discovered on the DirecTV forum that this issue is due to DirecTV and Tribune changing the guide data in September. After deleting and re-entering all my Season Passes multiple times, the only things that I can't get to work are the news programs on local channels. The only thing I hadn't tried was to set them to record Duplicates and I'll give that a try tonight.

I'm running a fully hacked HDVR2 with 6.2a. I'd hate to give up the stability and advantages of this version without some significant improvements in a newer version.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Truth be told, you have nothing to rant about. You have hacked the DTivo software to get it to do things DirecTV does not support. I have done the same thing. Your choices are either to live with the situation or upgrade your software and lose some functionality. While I enjoyed my use of MRV and the extras provided to me by software version 6.2a, I have come to realize this may be coming to an end. And while I'm disappointed, I have no complaint with DTV.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jan 25, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> Truth be told, you have nothing to rant about.


Ummm... I have two unhacked series 1 DirecTivos - a Sony and a Phillips. BOTH are having this same stupid issue. My news programs simply STOPPED being recorded for the same reasons listed by others.

After literally YEARS of no issues with season passes, I've now had a plague of them. Seriously, if my Tivos had behaved like this when I first purchased them I would never have kept them around.


----------



## Alecp (Dec 10, 2001)

I have the same problem here. An unhacked series 1, but unhooked to the phone line for a few years now, so only have 3.5-01... software. Haven't gotten around to taking it over to a land-line yet (don't have one in my house). No hacks. 

I've had both issues mentioned here - had to re-create all the season passes (had to do the same thing on my other series 2 tivo). And more recently had to change the new season passes to record dupes, mostly news-type programs. 

I noticed that they don't seem to be showing the "repeat" label anymore on re-runs, anyone else notice this? I wonder if that has something to do with the more recent issue?

A bit annoying, but still better than the alternative. But it's getting me closer to the edge.


----------



## tjpotter (Oct 23, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> Truth be told, you have nothing to rant about. You have hacked the DTivo software to get it to do things DirecTV does not support. I have done the same thing. Your choices are either to live with the situation or upgrade your software and lose some functionality. While I enjoyed my use of MRV and the extras provided to me by software version 6.2a, I have come to realize this may be coming to an end. And while I'm disappointed, I have no complaint with DTV.


I understand your position, but if you check out this and other forums you'll find that a lot of people using unhacked 6.4a (the latest software available) are having identical issues. My issue with DirecTV predates this latest snafu by several years. They used to treat their customers better than cable, but now it's much worse.

How hard would it have been to send everyone a message discussing the coming changes and explaining why they were being made ? Or doing a better job of testing and quality control BEFORE they make changes to the guide data or software ? Or even admitting that they might have created an issue and asking for patience ?

My point is that if DirecTV was more customer focused, we wouldn't need to hack our units to get the functionality we want or rant to get their attention when they don't deliver.


----------



## pstgh (Nov 15, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> Truth be told, you have nothing to rant about. You have hacked the DTivo software to get it to do things DirecTV does not support. I have done the same thing. Your choices are either to live with the situation or upgrade your software and lose some functionality. While I enjoyed my use of MRV and the extras provided to me by software version 6.2a, I have come to realize this may be coming to an end. And while I'm disappointed, I have no complaint with DTV.


I'm sorry bengalfreak, but I simply don't buy it! Your willingness to capitulate is incredible. We vote with our dollars- never forget that.

Would it be that hard for DTV to either leave us (dtivo hacked crowd) alone or offer us an upgrade that makes the changes they would like, but keeps our hacks (MRV & HMO) alive and working? We have got to be a fairly small percentage of their customer base, but very loyal to DTV if they would leave us be. I will vote with my dollars and move to a competitor if this doesn't get straightened up- I am all for improvements, but my definition of improvements is to keep the existing features that we have and IMPROVE from there- it is not taking away features that we had.


----------



## surfboy500 (Feb 9, 2002)

tjpotter said:


> I've been researching the problem and discovered on the DirecTV forum that this issue is due to DirecTV and Tribune changing the guide data in September. After deleting and re-entering all my Season Passes multiple times, the only things that I can't get to work are the news programs on local channels. The only thing I hadn't tried was to set them to record Duplicates and I'll give that a try tonight.
> 
> Thanks for giving us this info.....at least we know why this is happening.
> 
> ...


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

pstgh said:


> I'm sorry bengalfreak, but I simply don't buy it! Your willingness to capitulate is incredible. We vote with our dollars- never forget that.
> 
> Would it be that hard for DTV to either leave us (dtivo hacked crowd) alone or offer us an upgrade that makes the changes they would like, but keeps our hacks (MRV & HMO) alive and working? We have got to be a fairly small percentage of their customer base, but very loyal to DTV if they would leave us be. I will vote with my dollars and move to a competitor if this doesn't get straightened up- I am all for improvements, but my definition of improvements is to keep the existing features that we have and IMPROVE from there- it is not taking away features that we had.


Go ahead and move to a competitor. I tried it in July and I returned to direcTv in 5 days. And you answered your own question, we are an extremely small percentage of DTV's customer base. The ones that have to have Tivo and have to have it hacked. Its just not worth it for them to make sure everything is backwards compatible for such a small number of users. One of the requirements in your TOS for DirecTV is that you must keep a phone line plugged into your DTivo. Had we had this phone line plugged in, and updates not turned off, we would have received software version 6.4a on time and we wouldn't be having this problem, period end of story. We gambled and we are losing. I'm happy with what I've gotten to this point.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

tjpotter said:


> I understand your position, but if you check out this and other forums you'll find that a lot of people using unhacked 6.4a (the latest software available) are having identical issues.


Actually, the people with 6.4a that are still having problems, upgraded to the new software after the guide data change. From what I've read, those that had a phone line plugged in and got the doftware prior to the change are humming along just fine.


----------



## rwe (Oct 22, 2006)

bcbounders said:


> rwe,
> That's why you need to change your SP settings to be "All (with duplicates)" so that the issue of having already recorded the episode doesn't matter.


I'm running 2.5, so I don't have a record with duplicates option, Just First run and with repeats. I got around it with Manual, but that is so 80's and VCR like.



bengalfreak said:


> Truth be told, you have nothing to rant about. You have hacked the DTivo software to get it to do things DirecTV does not support.


Bengal are you a DTV plant ?

That fact that my tivo is hacked to give me web access, and extracts to pc via TivoWeb Plus, has nothing to do with these problems. It's still a legit system.

Even if I had the latest software for my version (DSR6000), it would still not fix the problem. There is no 6.4 for my machine.

The fact is, DirecTV changed their guide data and it is not backwards compatible with the older systems. And I don't see any changes in the newer versions of the software, that I really want. Mine does everything I want it to.

The only reason I can see for them changing the guide data and breaking our recording capabilities, is either they have really stupid programmers, Or they want our older machines to become bricks, so we get the newer machines, where THEY HAVE MORE CONTROL OVER US!!!

TIVO is about freedom and gives ME CONTROL to watch what I want when I want.

I don't believe the programmers are STUPID. I believe DTV doesn't want me to watch what I want when I want to.

They are the ones causing me NOT to record the shows I want.

I cannot fathom, what great new improvements in the new software would require a change in the guide data, such that they would be willing to break all the older machines.

Except to piss us off, so that we would upgrade.

If mine breaks so that I cannot use it the way I like, It's goodbye DTV for good.

I already will never buy another pontiac because of bad service, and that has already lasted 27 years. Plus I badmouth pontiac to people considering buying one.


----------



## pstgh (Nov 15, 2004)

bengalfreak = directv employee


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

LMAO. Yeah, I'm a DTV employee. Sorry, been a heavy highway inspector for 23 years. and the change in the guide data didn't break ALL of the older machines. UltimateTV DVR's handled the switch just fine. It seems to be only Tivo DVR's that are having a problem.


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

Count me as another older Philips DVR owner with season pass trouble on news programs. I updated my software last week. It shows 10 future shows, none of which will be recorded.

I called DirecTV and the witless agent who answered had never heard of the problem. She said it was an old Philips TiVo and they would replace it. When I objected that it wasn't a hardware problem, she put me on hold for ten minutes, then hung up, I guess, because another agent came on the line and I had to start over.

This guy wanted to walk me through a season pass so I picked the Charles Gibson news that was giving me trouble. After ten minutes of trying this and that I tried to educate him on the problem and set "record duplicates." He acted like "Great, the problem is solved." I assured him the generic problem was NOT solved and my TiVo software wasn't working properly. We were getting nowhere, so I finally accepted his offer to send me a "new" TiVo receiver after he assured me it really was a TiVo and not some DirectTv DVR lookalike. My other DirecTiVo has a bad disk drive in it, anyway.

We shall see if it solves anything. If it does. that probably means that a software problem is somehow receiver-model specific. I can't imagine a hardware problem that would have these characteristics.

PS: Yes, I'm on version 6.4a.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

You won't get a Tivo. They stopped sending them out long ago.


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

bengalfreak said:


> You won't get a Tivo. They stopped sending them out long ago.


Why did he lie to me? I explicitly asked if it was a TiVo and told him I did not want the DirectTV branded DVR. He said it was a TiVo.


----------



## rwe (Oct 22, 2006)

Like I said, they are doing it to get you to UPGRADE.

And you fell for it. I will be surprised, if you get a real TIVO, you must let us know if you do.

DB if you have the latest software, it might be a problem where clearing everything out, might fix the problem (I'm not saying do that).

It sounds like from what I've read, that when all this started, if you had the latest software, then the changes went ok, but if the changes happened, and then you updated, it's hit or miss if it works.

It all boils down to whatever bits they changed in the guide data, those bits used to say that news shows didn't have episodes, now it somehow indicates they do.

Our older software read the guide data and set the shows the wrong way.

The newer software probably sets the shows the right way, but if you got it late, there is probably a mix of good and bad data now.

Plus, I think they still keep tweaking the data. Which means we have now become babysitters for our Tivo's.


----------



## rwe (Oct 22, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> and the change in the guide data didn't break ALL of the older machines. UltimateTV DVR's handled the switch just fine. It seems to be only Tivo DVR's that are having a problem.


Well this is a TIVO FORUM.

Ultimate TV is NOT a TIVO !!!!!!!

Ultimate TV didn't break, because it never had the Brains to recognize the difference.


----------



## Cosmic (Aug 14, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> Actually, the people with 6.4a that are still having problems, upgraded to the new software after the guide data change. From what I've read, those that had a phone line plugged in and got the doftware prior to the change are humming along just fine.


NOPE!!!

I've NEVER unplugged my phone line. I received 6.4a when it was rolled out to my area. I'm having SP problems too, as well as freezes on my 3 UNHACKED Series 2s. My only reliable DTiVo is my Series 1 running 3.5d.


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

rwe said:


> It sounds like from what I've read, that when all this started, if you had the latest software, then the changes went ok, but if the changes happened, and then you updated, it's hit or miss if it works.


Nope, I completely erased the Gibson news season pass and re-entered it while talking to the support guy. Still had to ask for dupes before upcoming shows had a check mark.


----------



## rwe (Oct 22, 2006)

DBCooper said:


> Nope, I completely erased the Gibson news season pass and re-entered it while talking to the support guy. Still had to ask for dupes before upcoming shows had a check mark.


Yes, but the guide data is probably mixed with good and bad, confusing it.

(This is conjecture on my part, but some people say everything is ok, and some don't)


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

rwe said:


> I will be surprised, if you get a real TIVO, you must let us know if you do.


No, they sent a piece of junk; a DirecTV VCR. I really have no use for it. I'd rather have my TiVo that's acting up than put up with the change.

If they charge me the freight, I'll tell them to take it back.


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

rwe said:


> I will be surprised, if you get a real TIVO, you must let us know if you do.


It appears to be a DirecTV Plus DVR model R22-100 and it looks like a genuine loser. It's their HD box with the HD features disabled. About the only thing interesting about the box is that it's MPEG-4 compatible.

Here's a comment from the DirecTV site:

"Does anyone else have this receiver? I was told this was the new receiver they are deploying for DVR service and wondered if anyone has heard any info on when updates are going to be deployed and when they will turn on the ethernet jacks on the box to allow us to use the VOD service. There are some bugs in the box the flipping of channels is crazy slow 5 to 7 seconds before a screen is displayed, slow response from remote to receiver, even slower picture display from channel to channel while recording a program, unlocking of parental controls options doesn't allow a temp 4 hour unlock with out using the menu only one channel at a time. Other than that it is a cool black paper weight that occasionally records some shows and changes channels."

And yes, they charged me $21.60 freight. It's probably not worth the hassle to get my money back, but I don't currently have any enemies that I want to give it to.


----------



## rwe (Oct 22, 2006)

Tell them you didn't get what you asked for and what you were promised.

And that you will not pay any charges for some bait and switch crap.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Check your season passes for "The Shield" and "Friday Night Lights" if you have those programs set up. I noticed yesterday the seriesid in the guide data changed for those shows and you'll have to delete the old season pass an create a new one by manually finding the next new episode and selecting from there.


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

rwe said:


> Tell them you didn't get what you asked for and what you were promised. And that you will not pay any charges for some bait and switch crap.


Too much of a hassle. I'll just sell it on Craigslist.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

dcstager said:


> Check your season passes for "The Shield" and "Friday Night Lights" if you have those programs set up. I noticed yesterday the seriesid in the guide data changed for those shows and you'll have to delete the old season pass an create a new one by manually finding the next new episode and selecting from there.


I didn't, both of them were picked up by the revised season pass entered at the beginning of the season. In fact, none of the four of my DTivos has missed a single recording since the start of the season.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

DBCooper said:


> Too much of a hassle. I'll just sell it on Craigslist.


Make sure they didn't send you a leased DVR. If they did, you have no right to sell it and they will want it back when you cancel service in the future.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> I didn't, both of them were picked up by the revised season pass entered at the beginning of the season. In fact, none of the four of my DTivos has missed a single recording since the start of the season.


I think the group can start disregarding you about now. There's just no way you can be the exeception to so many and varied DirecTV problems. In short, you're full of it. I think you are just a troll, so I'm going to stop feeding you and I advise other posters here to do the same.


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

bengalfreak said:


> Make sure they didn't send you a leased DVR. If they did, you have no right to sell it and they will want it back when you cancel service in the future.


My old TiVo was mine, not leased. There was absolutely no discussion of an increase in my bill (other than freight).  How would I know if it were leased?


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

dcstager said:


> I think the group can start disregarding you about now. There's just no way you can be the exeception to so many and varied DirecTV problems. In short, you're full of it. I think you are just a troll, so I'm going to stop feeding you and I advise other posters here to do the same.


I disagree with you. Neither of my units has missed a single recording for as long as I can remember.

That, I would imagine, is the common situation.

It hardly makes Begalfreak a troll for saying so.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

DBCooper said:


> My old TiVo was mine, not leased. There was absolutely no discussion of an increase in my bill (other than freight). How would I know if it were leased?


Go to www.directv.com, sign on, and see how your account is described.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

dtremain said:


> I disagree with you. Neither of my units has missed a single recording for as long as I can remember.
> 
> That, I would imagine, is the common situation.
> 
> It hardly makes Begalfreak a troll for saying so.


You're bengalfreak. The fake misspelling was a dead givaway. Don't feed the trolls everyone.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

dcstager said:


> You're bengalfreak. The fake misspelling was a dead givaway. Don't feed the trolls everyone.


Uh--no. The misspelling was a typo and I am neither bengalfreak nor a troll.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I too have not had any missed recordings lately.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

dcstager said:


> You're bengalfreak. The fake misspelling was a dead givaway. Don't feed the trolls everyone.


Wow, you're an idiot. Just because I haven't missed any recordings since I redid all of my season passes, I'm a troll? Did I mention the fact that I don't record anything that airs daily which is what the lion's share of complaints seem to be about now?

Anyway, let me go ahead and feed your moronity a bit more because, it just so happens, that after saying my revised SP picked up the new showing of FNL I missed my first recording on Wed. night. I must have been looking at the previous episode that I havdn't watched yet. Friday Night Lights had been recording just fine until then. I had quit checking the ToDo list because everything was going so well so I have no idea if it showed up before the program aired. The ToDo list history says that the program no longer appeared in the guide. But if that were true, the DTivo should have picked up one of the other multiple showings on channel 101. It didn't. I had to pick the episode from the list myself as well as the one on next Wednesday. I'm going to setup a second season pass on my LR Tivo as a backup just in case. What's funny is that the LR DTivo recorded the Shield just fine. so, it is definately not a situation where every Tivo is going to have the same problem with every show. As I said, that was the first show I missed since the beginning of the season.

Oh yeah, go ahead an accuse me of being a troll some more. I know my first missed recording came at a perfect time for you to do so. By the way, I am the author of this poll that I setup to try and gather information on who this was happening to and why. Hopefully that will quell the notion that I am a troll.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404601


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

DBCooper said:


> My old TiVo was mine, not leased. There was absolutely no discussion of an increase in my bill (other than freight). How would I know if it were leased?


It wouldn't necessarily increase your bill at all. They just call your mirroring fee an equipment lease now. It basically just takes away your right to sell their equipment. They may not want it back, but they won't activate it for anyone you try to sell it to either.


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> Actually, the people with 6.4a that are still having problems, upgraded to the new software after the guide data change. From what I've read, those that had a phone line plugged in and got the doftware prior to the change are humming along just fine.


Not exactly. I"m just not having this particular problem.

On one of my two units ( probably relevantly, the one that's hooked up with an "s-input"), the unit either re-boots or crashes almost every time that there is a rain fade.

While a number of people have said that this can be cured by unplugging the "s-input," I can't see losing the substantial video quality that would be gone by using rca plugs.

The problem actually pre-dates 6.4a and goes back to the 6.3 days (when it began), but it is common here and Directv is doing nothing to repair it.

I'm just not losing recordings, as this thread addresses.


----------



## tacoburrito (Nov 14, 2008)

Between 11-7 and 11-13 something changed for CSI. It didn't record last nights episode. Thinking it may have been a repeat, I checked and it wasn't. Looked at upcoming showings and it indicated 4. None were listed as next weeks episode. So I skipped ahead in the guide and the new episode for next week was there. Redid my SP and 40 episodes showed up. Checked my other SP shows I had set up and nothing else at this time appears to have gone wrong. Of course a few months ago I had to redo just about all my SP's. This is frustrating.... I guess a routine check of my passes will need to happen....


----------



## JackS (Jun 16, 2005)

tacoburrito said:


> ... Of course a few months ago I had to redo just about all my SP's. This is frustrating.... I guess a routine check of my passes will need to happen....


I've had to recreate SPs. The problem seems to be the
SeriesObjID number changing in the guide data.

To find the faulty SPs, I went to the bottom of the ToDo
list. The SPs that have 'no upcoming programs' are
suspicious if you -know- that there is a new episode
coming up. This has helped me focus on those SPs
that were fouled up due to bad guide data from DTV.
Jack HDVR2, v6.2


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

My Series 2 started having the problem of not recording Local News via Season Passes about 2 months ago. I just looked here and see it has happened to others. Frankly, this thread was hard to read and I skipped many comments due to the "off topic" discussion.

I have tried and done everything I can think of except doing a clear and delete which I do not want to do ( dont want to lose some old programs).

Question: Has anyone that lost Season Passes Recordings of local News Programs found a method that allows season pass recordings of local news programs?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

You failed to mention what software version you were running. They changed how the software would record shows with 6.4a. If you are not running 6.4a that could be the problem.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

I am running 6.2. Now I need to figure out how to force an update on my Phillips Series 2. Thanks!


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

If you're running 6.2, just set your Season Pass to record all shows (including duplicates) and you won't have any problems with your News shows.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

I have tried that numerous times. The only thing left to try is a clear and delete or upgrade software.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

ForrestB said:


> If you're running 6.2, just set your Season Pass to record all shows (including duplicates) and you won't have any problems with your News shows.


No matter what I do, O'reilly will not record on a season pass on FoxNews.


----------

